# receiving "udev-event[xxx] run_program" on boot [SOLVED]

## Jenk

From my understanding, when getting a load of "run_program: '/sbin/udev_run_devd' failed to execute" (paraphrased) errors, this mean I haven't loaded a correct module, or I have loaded an incorrect module with my kernel config?

The problems I'm experiencing is my mouse (Logitech G5) not being recognised by udev, despite it being visible on lsusb, and my WACOM tablet only up/down responds, nothing else.

My first question - where is (if there is one) the boot log or udev log file kept? My dmesg doesn't show anything relevant, and I can't see anything relevant in /var/log or /sys. Do I need to specify a setting some where?

My Second question - is there a command or list available to show me what peripherals udev has already recognised?

Thanks in advance  :Smile: Last edited by Jenk on Sat Dec 02, 2006 10:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boblu

I have some problems after using portage to upgrade udev from 'udev-087-r1' to 'udev-103'.

After upgrading, I keep having these errors when booting into gentoo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> udevd-event[2300]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' failed
> 
> udevd-event[2301]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_devd' failed
> ...

 

And my wireless card could not be detected after this upgrading, probably because of this udev thing

I have checked the /ect/udev/rules.d directory, and I found '50-udev.rules' is the only file that hadn't been upgraded.

And in '50-udev.rules', I found the following text and I think maybe they are the source of this problem

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # be backward compatible for a while with the /etc/dev.d and /etc/hotplug.d/ systems
> 
> # run /etc/hotplug.d/ stuff only if we came from a hotplug event, not for udevstart
> ...

 

Could any one give me some ideas about how to solve these errors at booting and how to make my wireless card back to working??

Thank you in advance![/code]

----------

## aypro

for the udev thingy, try updating your configuration with 

```
etc-update
```

for your wireless card try to recompile your module 

```
module-rebuild rebuild
```

----------

## Jenk

I too am suffering the same fate, but it is my mouse, and tablet failing.

I shall try the above when I return home tonight.

----------

## vad3r

I had a very similar problem. Please check if there are any config files for udev that need updating. In my case it was a rule file

----------

## truc

**deleted**

----------

## boblu

thanks for replying.

I will try this out when I get to my laptop.

----------

## nixnut

merge above 5 posts here

----------

## Jenk

okay.. I set udev_log to debug, and although I still don't have a log file to examine, I did notice a lot of "/sbin/modprobe cannot find" or some such messages.

If this means I must have all my peripherals installed as modules, and not installed as part of the kernel - I am truly dissapointed. 

Anyway - etc-update has not helped, unfortunately. So I press on..

 Is anyone able to suggest anything? Is there any information I can provide that will assist someone to assist me?

Many thanks.

----------

## wudmx

 *boblu wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> udevd-event[2300]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_hotplugd' failed
> 
> udevd-event[2301]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/udev_run_devd' failed
> ...

 

I had these problems, too. After emerge --sync and etc-update (which updates 50-udev.rules) everything worked like a charme again!

HTH

Andi

----------

## Jenk

etc-update didn't fix it, but 

```
revdep-rebuild -X
```

 (with a few adiditonal unmasks) did  :Smile: 

I have a new problem, but I shall start a new thread as it is unrelated to this.

----------

## chu_set

 *boblu wrote:*   

> I have some problems after using portage to upgrade udev from 'udev-087-r1' to 'udev-103'.
> 
> After upgrading, I keep having these errors when booting into gentoo
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Here's what I did to solve theproblem>

I just erased two files from 

/etc/udev/rules.d

* 50-udev.rules

*05-udev-early.rules

after that 

# emerge --noconfmem udev

and reboot. after that no error message on boot.

----------

